# Insulation costs & requirements to suspended timber floor



## Pope John 11 (9 Jul 2011)

As per the heading looking to insulate an existing suspended timber floor from underneath. There is a void of approx 2 foot. I have decided that this is the only way to do it. Bear in mind my joists are only approx. 100mm thick which sit on a tassle wall under, which is located midway in each of the rooms. Taking up all the old floor boards with the old flooring brads is not an option.

Here are some previous threads from before:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=120320&highlight=insulation+to+suspended+timber+floor

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=58340&highlight=insulation+to+suspended+timber+floor

Went to price & collect insulation today.

1.Woodies offer Isover, 200mm thick at €31.99 a roll. Normally there are 3 rolls to a pack, 386mm wide each. However upon opening a pack I found the two outer ones were 386mm but the internal roll was in two halves making them each 193mm. Not what I wanted at all. Their packet said otherwise. Resistance value of 4.65 m2/wK.

2.B&Q loft Saver offer, 200mm thick at €24.95 a roll, but you also get three packs for the price of two making each €16.33. Resistance value of 4.5 m2/wK.

3.B&Q also have an offer of €10 for 100mm rolls of their own brand, uncut. Resistance value of 2.25m2/wk.

Calling all architects on this one, or persons happy with their suspended timber floor insulation, I would appreciate comments from both.

The building regulations say a U-value of 0.25 wk/m2 (R = 4m2/wk) for new buildings, nothing for existing buildings (from what I have just checked, a quick browse).

My proposal is to use the BOQ points 2 & 3, given me 300mm depth, supported on chicken wire. Resistance Value of 6.25 m2/wK. However this will reduce because of the depth decrease when the chicken wire is attached.

Any thoughts welcome, anyone willing to do it for me


----------



## onq (18 Jul 2011)

I don't see a rush to judgement or ot make offers here PJII.

It may be too specialist or it may simply be none of us insulate timber floors in this way!


ONQ.  

[broken link removed]  

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon       as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action  be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------

